
Arty Bollocks (automatically generated artist statements) - someusername99
https://www.artybollocks.com/
======
gus_massa
Is it possible to permalink one? Is there a technical explanation of the
generator?

~~~
artybollocks
No. No.

~~~
gus_massa
A blog post with a technical explanation may get more traction here, but it
may break part of the magic for your main public.

------
xchip
thanks for calling out BS in this fun way :)

